

Ask HN: How would YOU hack Chromium's Omnibar? - tomrod

An interesting issue. Chrome/Chromium allows practically any search site to be the default for the Omnibar. However, going through the normal routine of tools&#62;&#62;preferences&#62;&#62;manage search engines, and attempting to put in https://encrypted.google.com, results in a search option added that is not allowed as a default search engine. How would you hack it?
======
tomrod
The power of Google:
[http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=2bb3...](http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=2bb320ad0f84ec93&hl=en)

------
nzmsv
Put in <https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=%s>

~~~
tomrod
Thanks. Why do you suppose this is required for encrypted.google, but not for,
say, JSTOR.com?

~~~
nzmsv
JSTOR uses OpenSearch (there is a <link rel="search"> on their pages). This
gives browsers information about their search engine.

If you look through the list of search engines that got automatically added to
Chrome, you'll notice that some of those sites to not have the autodiscovery
link. Chrome will try to autodetect search engines (probably by looking for a
form field named "search"), but this doesn't always work.

